# Does Protein Expire?



## dtle21 (Sep 14, 2003)

I have an unused/unopened bottle of Protein left, the only problem is that it has expired.  Does protein really go bad? Thx in advance.


----------



## odin52 (Sep 14, 2003)

I think it will oxidize to a certain extent, so it will degrade and the protein content will be less. I don't think it will kill you. It will probably taste like butt though.  Good luck


----------



## Dale Mabry (Sep 15, 2003)

Depends on how long it has been exoired.  There is generally a safety factor so if it only expired a month or 2 ago you are fine.  If it tastes fine you are fine.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2003)

Everything expires, so will the sun. If the protein expiration date is not all that old then you can still use it.


----------

